# Kelley Field Day - Dr Jim Tew & Michael Bush - 6/2/2012



## Kelleybees (May 9, 2012)

Save the date -- another amazing field day at Kelleys - classes all day long -- wonderful lunch Stone Hill Honey -- go to kelleybees.com for details. Field day is limited to 500 attendees. Set on 20 acres with classroom and yard classes. We look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

As usual problems with Kelly's website!


----------



## Kelleybees (May 9, 2012)

pine_ridge_farms said:


> As usual problems with Kelly's website!


Not sure what your issue is other than XP & IE8 not aware of any issues we have quite a bit of traffic and many successful contacts and orders -- if you are having issues please call and we will try to find your issue and correct it immediately. Try using FoxFire as your browser and see if that corrects your issue.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Just got it to work. Yeah I'm running XP and have an awful time with Kellybees.com


----------

